# Mini Pen



## iturn

Something different


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens

"Cute" pen !!!! .... what kit did you use ?

Welcome to IAP !!!!!


----------



## stonepecker

Welcome from Minnesota.


----------



## iturn

Hey there, I used the slimlines, with one barell. I realised too late, but this one is a pencil. Ill hack a twist pen to get the same result


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

